# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Anyone seen these or used these before?

## McAnerin

http://shtopview.com/


These guys claim to have super cheap edgers and equipment, has anyone bought anything from them? Should I stick with only looking at conventional brands? I feel like it's too cheap to be good - "you get what you pay for." But at less than 5 grand for an edger, it's something to look at.

----------


## om

You're right, too cheap to be good. China... Nothing more. :(

----------

